# A Look at the Synchron Player



## Rich4747 (May 18, 2021)

I made some video's on how to use the Synchron Player. These video's were made for my channel and myself to learn the player. They are not professional quality and have some errors but since there is very few tutorials online for the synchron player most likely you will learn something.

Part 1



Part 2



Part 3


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2021)

Hi @Rich4747 ,

Thank You Very Much for making these Synchron Player Videos, they are very helpful. 

I have used the Synchron Player for a little while now, but I learned some useful tips, and things that I wasn't aware of from your videos. Very well done. 

I also Subscribed to your YouTube Channel. 

I highly recommend these videos to beginners, and advanced users of VSL Synchron Player. These are the best Synchron Player, in-depth video tutorials I have watched so far. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rich4747 (May 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Rich4747 ,
> 
> Thank You Very Much for making these Synchron Player Videos, they are very helpful.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The Synchron Player is such an advanced VST I hope more people find it and appreciate it.


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> Thank you. The Synchron Player is such an advanced VST I hope more people find it and appreciate it.


I totally agree. 

It is an amazing engine to get creative with, and customize things to ones taste. Offering an immense amount of flexibility, which some can find a bit overwhelming at first, but imho. it's really a matter of putting some time into learning it, and experimenting, the rewards are huge.


----------



## SlHarder (May 19, 2021)

This vid gives you another slice of what can be accomplished with Synchron player.

Skip to 4:46 for the meat and potatoes of Synchron setup.


----------



## Robert_G (May 19, 2021)

Great videos.


----------

